# Best highlighters?



## denise89 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm looking for a new highlighter. I was wondering which one you guys love the most! It can be drugstore or high end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari (Jul 23, 2012)

The one I like the most is by ELF, called Gotta Glow. It's a dupe for Nars Albatross. It's a really light gold and I like it for my brow bone, cheek, and cupid's bow highlight.


----------



## amstern (Jul 23, 2012)

I really like to use Benefit's Dandelion blush as a subtle highlighter. They also make a Girl Meets Pearl highlighter that gives an even better glow.


----------



## AnatomyMUA (Jul 23, 2012)

I've recently fallen in love with the L'Oreal Lumi Touch Primer, and Benefit's High Beam. They are both liquid, but set really well, give a great natural glow, and last me a whole day!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 23, 2012)

Benefit has some of the best, My favorite is gilded but high beam and sun beam is nice too.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one I like the most is by ELF, called Gotta Glow. It's a dupe for Nars Albatross. It's a really light gold and I like it for my brow bone, cheek, and cupid's bow highlight.


 Is that one a liquid or a powder?


----------



## denise89 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might try high beam because I keep on hearing its everyone's favorite!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 23, 2012)

If your skin has pink undertone go with high beam but if you have yellow undertone, get moon beam. The ELF gotta glow is a pressed powder...it's in the blush section.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If your skin has pink undertone go with high beam but if you have yellow undertone, get moon beam.
> 
> The ELF gotta glow is a pressed powder...it's in the blush section.


 I have a yellow undertone, so thanks thats helpful! I did hear that I should get moon beam instead for my skin tone. Nice, I'm going to get the ELF too, because I need a powder and a liquid.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh gosh, I have so many highlighters now...

Right now, and yes it changes based on the lunar cycle or something, I like powders and love my NARS Albatross.  It adds a nice glow without being overwhelming and looks nice on tan skin.  

My takes on the others I have:

- Benefit Moonbeam:  Too much for day use.  Can be hard to apply.  If applied right, looks amazing though.

- NARS Illuminator (Copacabana):  Easier to apply than Moonbeam.  Almost as pretty IMO.  Can get away for day use if careful.

- NAR Illuminator (Laguna): Not really a highlighter but adds a nice glow to cheeks if used sparingly.  Looks oily by mid-afternoon though so have blotting papers in hand.

- theBalm Mary Lou - Pretty shiny.  Apply very lightly and it's pretty cool.  Lots and lots of product.  For me it's more for winter.

- NARS Albatross - So pretty.  Easy to apply lightly.  Great for summer.

- NARS Hungry Heart - A little glittery.  Better in winter IMO.  

- Urban Decay Wicked - It's still on their website for $6.00.  Reminds me of Moonbeam but more day friendly.  Easy to apply but wears off quickly too.  

- Urban Decay Moonshine - Woah!  This one has some neat affects if in the right lighting.  Definitely a night time shade and probably better on lighter skin tones.  Easy to blend and apply but wears off after a few hours.  But PRETTY.

- Urban Decay Brown Sugar - I like this one the best.  Blends in, adds some sparkle.  Again low wear time but it's awesome for casual daytime use.  

I *think* (hope!) that is all the highlighters I have!  I do tend to like the powders or creams more, the liquid ones that you apply with a brush (like Benefit's) seem harder to apply and blend - but they are more potent so...


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh...and I have a sample of Benefit's Dandelion.  Like someone else mentioned, I've tried that as a sheer highlighter and it's really nice that way on me, especially with a peachy/pink blush.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might try high beam because I keep on hearing its everyone's favorite!


 When I use high beam, I sometimes like to blend it with benetint. It sounds weird, but if you dont put too much on, It actually looks pretty good, like a nice pinky glow thats lighly shimmery. When you over apply highbeam, you look a bit frosty. But personally, Im not a big highlighter person. I would say if you want to try highbeam, check out legally bronze by benefit, an exclusive set to sephora. and it includes a full sized high beam and gilded a discontinued tequlla gold colored highlighter(my fav) plus a full sized mascara and a full sized hoola for $38. Or if you want to try dandelion and highbeam, try benefits feeling dandy kit which has both plus posie tint and the dandelion lip for $28. I would recommend legally bronze, but its up to you.

http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?skuId=1221449&amp;productId=P255605&amp;keyword=BENEFIT%20COSMETICS%20Legally%20Bronze%20%20-%20P255605&amp;_requestid=132724    Legally bronze

http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?skuId=1435619&amp;productId=P375247&amp;keyword=BENEFIT%20COSMETICS%20Feelin%27%20Dandy%20Lip%20%26%20Cheek%20Kit%20-%20P375247&amp;_requestid=132796   Feeling dandy, but it hasnt come out yet. Sometime early next month.

Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spasalondeal (Jul 24, 2012)

L'Oreal Lumi Touch Primer is also a very effective highlighter.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh gosh, I have so many highlighters now...
> 
> ...


 Wow, you have a lot! Really descriptive take on these highlighters, much thanks!! I like variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was thinking that high beam did look hard to apply, because I saw it in the store and was wondering how I would apply it. I never heard of the Urban Decay brown sugar but with your review and some searches online it sounds pretty good!

Edit- I saw the Urban Decay wicked online but they ran out of Brown sugar, do you know where I can find it?


----------



## denise89 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I use high beam, I sometimes like to blend it with benetint. It sounds weird, but if you dont put too much on, It actually looks pretty good, like a nice pinky glow thats lighly shimmery. When you over apply highbeam, you look a bit frosty. But personally, Im not a big highlighter person. I would say if you want to try highbeam, check out legally bronze by benefit, an exclusive set to sephora. and it includes a full sized high beam and gilded a discontinued tequlla gold colored highlighter(my fav) plus a full sized mascara and a full sized hoola for $38. Or if you want to try dandelion and highbeam, try benefits feeling dandy kit which has both plus posie tint and the dandelion lip for $28. I would recommend legally bronze, but its up to you.
> 
> ...


 I agree high beam seems like it would look weird on my skin tone, probably one with a gold tone. I had gilded before and I loved it! Too bad they discontinued it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted to get the dandy kit or the coralista one but it seems they sold out and your right they will be selling it next month! But I'm too impatient lol. So legally bronze would be one of my options, thanks a lot!!!

-Just saw the legally bronze kit online it looks like a such a good deal!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jul 24, 2012)

The one I use daily, is The Balm marylou.  I use it on each side of my nose, which is a trick I picked up from watching Mally.  It gives a nice contour.  I use Nars copacabana illuminator on my cheekbones, every now and again, which also is beautiful.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 24, 2012)

MAC Lightscapade


----------



## nkjm (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one I like the most is by ELF, called Gotta Glow. It's a dupe for Nars Albatross. It's a really light gold and I like it for my brow bone, cheek, and cupid's bow highlight.


 SECOND! The glitter/shimmer is a little bit bigger than Albatross but otherwise I didn't notice too much difference in color. I still love my NARS wayyyy more, but for regular night time, I usually grab ELF. ELF also makes a concealer/highlighter thing that has a pretty nice matte liquid HL if you're into that haha.

Also, I had UD Wicked, and returned it. Super duper chunky and glittery....didn't like it at all.


----------



## DropsofKarma (Jul 24, 2012)

I have No 7. Highlight lotion which is an exact dupe for Benefits highbeam with three times the product and only for 13 bucks! I love it! It gives off a shimmery pearly highlight.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one I use daily, is The Balm marylou.  I use it on each side of my nose, which is a trick I picked up from watching Mally.  It gives a nice contour.  I use Nars copacabana illuminator on my cheekbones, every now and again, which also is beautiful.


 I really wanted the balm marylou as my first choice but I cant find it in any stores, only online! Do you happen to know where they sell them?


----------



## denise89 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SECOND! The glitter/shimmer is a little bit bigger than Albatross but otherwise I didn't notice too much difference in color. I still love my NARS wayyyy more, but for regular night time, I usually grab ELF. ELF also makes a concealer/highlighter thing that has a pretty nice matte liquid HL if you're into that haha.
> 
> Also, I had UD Wicked, and returned it. Super duper chunky and glittery....didn't like it at all.


 I might just get ELF because its so cheap and try it out, thanks for the advice!


----------



## americanclassic (Jul 25, 2012)

the mary lou manizer is definitely my HG highlighter! I got it for $10 in a set from TJ Maxx, but that was like half a year ago. occasionally, TheBalm products will show up at discount stores like Marshalls/TJ Maxx, but I haven't seen their stuff there in months. You can get it from nordstroms or amazon.com, but sephora no longer carries it.

I've been pleasantly surprised by all the ELF cheek products I've tried, so I would check them out first. I compared an old ELF studio blush to a Benefit powder blush I just got, and I found the ELF one was more finely milled (glitter was less chunky) and better pigmented. but the quality of ELF stuff seems to fluctuate--the $1 brushes I got  a few years ago are soo much better than the ones I see at target.



> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted the balm marylou as my first choice but I cant find it in any stores, only online! Do you happen to know where they sell them?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree high beam seems like it would look weird on my skin tone, probably one with a gold tone. I had gilded before and I loved it! Too bad they discontinued it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted to get the dandy kit or the coralista one but it seems they sold out and your right they will be selling it next month! But I'm too impatient lol. So legally bronze would be one of my options, thanks a lot!!!
> 
> -Just saw the legally bronze kit online it looks like a such a good deal!


 Gilded is on ebay for like $6. But if you want to maybe try highbeam, then picking it up in the set might be better for you.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 25, 2012)

BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector in whatever color will suit your skintone. Seriously amazing stuff! It adds the perfect glowy sheen to your skin in the most natural way. Can't say enough about how much I love it!


----------



## lipsticknlattes (Jul 25, 2012)

This is my first post! 






It seems like I have tried 39384028 different highlighters and my favorite one so far is MAC Soft and Gentle. Just a very little bit goes a long way and it adds such a natural glow. It looks amazing on top of foundation or just alone. I am very fair in the fall/winter and tan in the summer and it looks great either way.


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 26, 2012)

I went around Sephora jumping from the Benefit section and the NARS sections trying out all their highlighters trying to find the right one for me and I ended up with MoonBeam

I found the NARS highlighters to have too much shimmer for my taste and between HighBeam, Watts Up, Girl Meets Pearl I felt that MoonBeam has a different type of shimmer...its more of an iridescent glow and the color suited my skin tone better.


----------



## blushingsooner (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted the balm marylou as my first choice but I cant find it in any stores, only online! Do you happen to know where they sell them?


 I got my thebalm marylou on Hautelook... it seems to be on there pretty frequently every 2 months or so.. they just had it on there last week i believe so probably in a couple months it'll pop up on there again.  Not sure what store would have it though.


----------



## melonz (Jul 26, 2012)

I have thebalm Mary Lou-Manizer too. It's great!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 26, 2012)

I found albatross too chunky. I have ELF Gotta.Glow. I love it. It's subtle but gives you the look of a nice complexion.


----------



## SunYoung (Jul 26, 2012)

Like others I absolutely love theBalm Mary-LouManizer, it gives such a nice glow without chunky glitter. Because it's golden-ish I think it really looks amazing on warm skin tones. Also, I have a yellow undertone as well and I find High Beam to be great! I just apply the smallest amount and blend, it can look really subtle and glowy if you're careful not to overdo it. Benefit always has High Beam mini's in their kits so it's a good idea to try it out first!


----------



## alice blue (Jul 26, 2012)

Subtle: Lancome's Eclat Miracle

Bolder: Benefit's High Beam

All over: Estee Lauder's 5-tone Shimmer powder


----------



## denise89 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my thebalm marylou on Hautelook... it seems to be on there pretty frequently every 2 months or so.. they just had it on there last week i believe so probably in a couple months it'll pop up on there again.  Not sure what store would have it though.


 I saw it on Hautelook too! I missed my chances of buying it because I heard it takes 4 weeks to receive your order and I need a highlighter now for my make-up looks. I wish they sold it in stores because with shipping its a lot more expensive.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SunYoung* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like others I absolutely love theBalm Mary-LouManizer, it gives such a nice glow without chunky glitter. Because it's golden-ish I think it really looks amazing on warm skin tones. Also, I have a yellow undertone as well and I find High Beam to be great! I just apply the smallest amount and blend, it can look really subtle and glowy if you're careful not to overdo it. Benefit always has High Beam mini's in their kits so it's a good idea to try it out first!


 Good to hear it works with yellow undertones too! I've been hearing great things about it but yea I do want to get a kit first with the mini one just in case I do not like it. Thanks!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 27, 2012)

Too Faced Candlelight Glow Duo, a very nice iridescent shine with no glitter, Nars Albatross is very pigmented so a light hand is needed but it's so beautiful, and Mac's Vanilla pigment. I love these three. I'd also recommend the Mac mineralized skin finishes but my favorites are discontinued (Refined &amp; Champagne.)

Edit: I forgot to mention Illamasqua highlighter in Halcyon. It's a highly highly pigmented creamy liquid highlighter that comes in a squeeze tube like their lipglosses. It's so pigmented and dries quickly so you have to be careful with it but it's last all day. Amazing product.


----------



## amblingalp (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of the liquid highlights (High/Moon Beam), but Benefit Watt's Up is one of my favorites. I reach for that, theBalm Mary Lou-Manizer and MAC Soft &amp; Gentle MSF regularly.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 27, 2012)

I really like NARS Illuminator in Orgasm, Benefit High Beam, the Philosophy illuminator (the ones that were @ Big Lots for $3 a while ago), the Becca skin perfectors, and the E.L.F. Shimmering Facial Whips. I'm on the last leg of my NARS one, so I would prob say that it is my favorite


----------



## denise89 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went around Sephora jumping from the Benefit section and the NARS sections trying out all their highlighters trying to find the right one for me and I ended up with MoonBeam
> 
> I found the NARS highlighters to have too much shimmer for my taste and between HighBeam, Watts Up, Girl Meets Pearl I felt that MoonBeam has a different type of shimmer...its more of an iridescent glow and the color suited my skin tone better.


 What kind of skin tone do you have? I'm stuck between high beam, moon beam, or sun beam.


----------



## jac a (Jul 28, 2012)

i absolutely love hands down benefit's watts up! i have combination skin and it just looks stunning on, a nice soft glow. i also love mac's too chic beauty powder; love the texture and not too heavy on the shimmers. guerlain makes some great items too, a little pricy but well worth it!


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 29, 2012)

> I really wanted the balm marylou as my first choice but I cant find it in any stores, only online! Do you happen to know where they sell them?


I see it all the time at TJ Maxx. Also, sign up for HauteLook.com and wait for the next event (theBalm is on there every couple of months, half price).


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 29, 2012)

I have tried both Moon Beam and Sun Beam.  I also found them to be hard to blend. I love Nars Orgasm Illuminator.  It gives a nice glow. Lately though, I've been using Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick in Rose Gold. It's a powder but I have found it to be very easy to blend.  I bought the Nars All about Cheeks Palette and it included Hungry Heart as the highlighter, I hate it! It's very glittery (much like Super Orgasm - which I also hate). 

I do want to try the ELF Gotta Glow now after reading the comments.


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 29, 2012)

Guerlain's pearls. They are amazing and last forever. I got the "sample" size with a Sephora favorites years ago and it looks barely used.  You can also try Ebay...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 29, 2012)

I got the joie de vivre palette and I really like albatross, I think it gives my skin a nice glow


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind of skin tone do you have? I'm stuck between high beam, moon beam, or sun beam.


 High beam gives off a whitish pearl and is the most noticeable one imo, it's almost silverish sans the glitter or sparkles, very smooth.  Moon beam looks gold in the packaging but gives off a pearlescent pink, it's very subtle but lovely nonetheless.  Sun beam is a light to medium gold bronze, almost like a deeper shade of champagne.  Sun beam is the deeper shade of all them that may be noticeable on the very pale ladies.

If you want I can swatch them tonight to show the difference.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the joie de vivre palette and I really like albatross, I think it gives my skin a nice glow


 I agree, albatross is awesome.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, albatross is awesome.


 I always thought that it was too light when I swatched it at sephora, But when It in the palette, I played around with it and I got it to not only work, but to look great.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> High beam gives off a whitish pearl and is the most noticeable one imo, it's almost silverish sans the glitter or sparkles, very smooth.  Moon beam looks gold in the packaging but gives off a pearlescent pink, it's very subtle but lovely nonetheless.  Sun beam is a light to medium gold bronze, almost like a deeper shade of champagne.  Sun beam is the deeper shade of all them that may be noticeable on the very pale ladies.
> 
> If you want I can swatch them tonight to show the difference.


 I would love to see moon beam. I have high beam and sun beam, but I havent tried moon beam yet. Which do you like better?


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 30, 2012)

Smashbox soft lights in shimmer I'm looking into gold highlighters though.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Albatross is hard to see from the glare but those are all the benefit highlighters minus moon beam since I dont have that one yet.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jul 30, 2012)

I use Elle blush in number 01.

You can find it at Kohl's for fifteen dollars, I think it was. It's this super gorgeous light gold base with golden glitter flecks. I work out in the sun, and it is PERFECT on my skin.





It looks much darker in the picture, but it's a super awesome every day choice for me.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see moon beam. I have high beam and sun beam, but I havent tried moon beam yet. Which do you like better?


 Yea sure I'll post them up tonight. I took pictures this morning with the natural light to compare all three but I just realized I left my SD card reader at home. Moon Beam is nice but it's my least favorite tbh. On my skintone I don't feel it stands out much but if you want the lightest hint of a highlighter, it is perfect for that. I prefer high beam for ultimate highlighting.  It's very cool toned on me and when it catches the light it's very gorgeous. I like Sun Beam for when I'm bronzing or going for a warm overall look. It's is the most pigmented one and I'm sure it can even appear muddy on some but I'm tan enough naturally that the goldish neutral bronze blends in with my skin and gives it a nice glow appropriate for work.

BTW for reference I use MUFE HD foundation in 128, Clinique Stay Matte in #15, and Estee Lauder Double Wear in Shell Beige.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Albatross looks super pretty!!! I dont really like sun beam since its more of a bronze look, thanks for showing!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Albatross looks super pretty!!! I dont really like sun beam since its more of a bronze look, thanks for showing!


 No problem! I loveeee Albatross! I would say if you have a skin tone close to me, (at the moment im lighter than my picture) in the medium tan range, olivey, I would say gilded. Albatross and watts up for any tone. Highbeam is nice, but its a bit hard to blend, but it looks really good once blended. For something on the go or to to toss in a makeup bag, Watts up is easy and not messy. Its a lipstick type applicator so its quick and mess free. Im not too crazy about girl meets pearl and sunbeam.


----------



## missdaisy823 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh I love Benefit High Beam! Its easy to use and looks beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## sonia1983 (Aug 1, 2012)

I love the highlighter from mememe cosmetics. you can find it at www.facebook.com/makeupindia They are soon going to launch the entire range and some more products.

cheers


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 1, 2012)

Here are some highlighter pics in case it helps anyone:

Left to right: High Beam, Moon Beam, Sun Beam

















Left: Elf Gotta Glow; Right: Nars Albatross













Top: Nars; Bottom: ELF

I was not a fan of the Elf dupe. It looks very similar and not a total loss for the price but I found it more powdery, whitish, and chunkier than Albatross. Albatross was smoother to apply and blend.

ELF Golden Bronzer:









Now I love this "bronzer." It's more of a highlighter and reminds me of a lighter powder version of Sunbeam. It's very smooth and has no glittery chunks in it.


----------



## Ladychris11 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm nc15-20, you girls think sun beam would suit me? I'm looking for a nice gold highlighter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica Turner (Aug 2, 2012)

I want to try elf gotta glow


----------



## denise89 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Turner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to try elf gotta glow


 So do I, I bet its super cheap! But I can't find it at the Targets around here.


----------



## denise89 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some highlighter pics in case it helps anyone:
> 
> ...


 From looking at your swatches, I like the color of high beam more than moonbeam! I was stuck in between but I'm getting high beam now but just the deluxe sample size first. Thanks for swatching


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 2, 2012)

If anyone wants moon beam, It looks like its on clearance on benefit.com


----------



## Esther Eddi (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anyone know what the difference is in color for benefit high beam and nars Copacabana illuminator?


----------



## Esther Eddi (Aug 3, 2012)

and the highlighters I have are:

jemma kidd is the best cream highlight ive ever used. simply perfect

i had the urban decay one and quickly returned it after seeing how fast it wore off and that it leaves glitter on your face after its gone (which looks cheap looking)

i have very oily skin btw

mary lou i like when im more pale

albatross is nice all year round but sometimes can look a little yellow

amber diamond from dior is gorgeous

nars copacabana is so nice for nighttime all year round. leaves a sexy glow


----------



## Esther Eddi (Aug 3, 2012)

ive been wanting to try the lorac one, anyone have it?


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Esther Eddi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and the highlighters I have are:
> 
> ...


 I have the Amber Diamond too and it's so gorgeous, I love it but at the same it's so pretty I hate using it lol.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, dumb question. Where does one PUT highligher? How do I use it?


----------



## calexxia (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok, dumb question. Where does one PUT highligher? How do I use it?


 Anywhere you want to draw light.....remember, highlights bring forward and dark tones recede...


----------



## smashinbeauty (Aug 5, 2012)

I love illamasqua's and mememe cosmetics highlighters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## awall18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have the marylou that I got for half price on hautelook, which I love.  But another great one that I probably use more often is the Baked Highlighter duo by Laura Geller. The portfino is similiar to marylou but maybe a little more peachy and the baked vanilla is a matte highlighter which is nice helping contouring  places that you may not want to appear shiny or for occasions when you don't want a shimmery look.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

Benefit has Moon Beam on sale for $16.99 with free shipping on their website.  (Free shipping code is SALETIME)


----------



## Dianaxo271 (Aug 8, 2012)

My favorite is definitely No7 highlights illuminating lotion from target! It's like 13 dollars for a HUGE bottle, and a dupe for benefit's highbeam. I think it might even be better than benefit....and it's half the price.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 9, 2012)

I use Hard Candy's So Baked Bronzer in Tiki. It's a gorgeous goldie color and I use it to highlight my browbones and cheek bones. I got it at Walmart for 8 bucks I think. I bought NARS' Machu Pichu to use as a highlighter but it has too much glittery sparkle to it. I have some of the cream highlighters from ELF but now I'm dying to try the powder one everyone has been talking about on here.


----------



## Rachel_ (Sep 12, 2012)

I love ELF's All Over Cover Stick in Spotlight, and ELF's Gotta Glow blush. A matte highlighter that I use in the tear ducts and on the brow bone is Bobbi Brown's Long-Wear Cream Eyeshadow in Bone.


----------



## NoInsanity (Sep 16, 2012)

I love Benefit Watt's Up! It has a nice, light shimmer. I'm not a fan of the sponge but the product is really easy to apply sans sponge so it works out fine. The consistency is amazing. Highly recommended.


----------



## JaclynO (Oct 3, 2012)

I love high beam too - it actually works awesome if you blend with some moisturizer for illuminating your shoulders and collarbone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I gotta try the elf one, their stuff is always good and inexpensive. I've also really liked Paula Dorf's highlighting stick - its great for under the eyebrows and even as a creamy shadow sometimes.  

Still looking for a good bronzing highlighter that doesn't smell or rub off on everything!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone used Benefit's Girl Meets Pearl? I have it, but it doesn't seem to do very much. I don't know if I'm just not applying enough or something. The other highlighters I have tend to show up much better. I use TheBalm's Mary-Loumanizer on the inner corners of my eyes. I used to use white eyeliner there, but the Mary-Loumanizer looks more natural &amp; does a great job.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 16, 2013)

The Body Shop's Radiant Highlighter is a great dupe for Benefit's High Beam, and it comes in a tube (with like 2x more product for 1/2 the price). I still prefer powder highlighters though, nothing beats Mary-Lou Manizer imo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Mar 17, 2013)

I've only recently included highlighter in my makeup routine, but I'm in LOVE with high beam.  I have more pink undertones, and it works perfectly on my skin.  A little goes a long way, so I'm thinking the bottle will last me for quite a while.  I also bought the Lorac TANtalizer Highlighter and Matte Bronzer Duo, and am not a fan of the highlighter.  I swipe it on a few times, and hardly notice anything on my skin.  The bronzer on the other hand I use to contour, and I think it works fabulously!


----------



## tracysaddiction (Mar 20, 2013)

> I'm looking for a new highlighter. I was wondering which one you guys love the most! It can be drugstore or high end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I'm looking for a new highlighter. I was wondering which one you guys love the most! It can be drugstore or high end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You have to give the Mary Lou Manizer by theBalm a try!!! It is not only a very silky smooth, finely milled powder, but it also provides you with one of the softest glowing highlights you will find on the market. I've tried a million different highlighters (high end and drug store brands) and just keep reaching for this one. It moisturized your skin and feels like butter going on. You won't even know you're wearing it! Give it a shot- you won't be disappointed!!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2013)

My holy grail highlighters are the Mary Loumanizer (a golden color) by theBalm and Watts Up! (a champagne color) by Benefit.  The Watts Up! is free on your birthday if you're a Sephora VIB.


----------



## geeko (Mar 20, 2013)

Mac lightscapade n extra dimension skinfinish in superb and whisper of gilt


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone used Benefit's Girl Meets Pearl? I have it, but it doesn't seem to do very much. I don't know if I'm just not applying enough or something. The other highlighters I have tend to show up much better.
> 
> I use TheBalm's Mary-Loumanizer on the inner corners of my eyes. I used to use white eyeliner there, but the Mary-Loumanizer looks more natural &amp; does a great job.


 I got a deluxe sample of it and I have the same issue.  I contacted @benefitbeauty on twitter and they told me to mix it in with my foundation for an overall glow.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a deluxe sample of it and I have the same issue.  I contacted @benefitbeauty on twitter and they told me to mix it in with my foundation for an overall glow.


 Thank you!  I'll give that a try.  




  I like it more than Watt's Up (it's a little too flashy for me).  I have also been liking (and using) High Beam and the Stila luminizer I got in one of my Birchbox boxes a few months ago.


----------



## LAtPoly (Mar 21, 2013)

What brush do you girls use to apply the MaryLou?  I feel like it's way too obvious when I use mine...


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 21, 2013)

I bought a sample of RMS Living Luminizer from Spirit Beauty (9 or 10 samples for $25) and I love it! I am saving my birchbox points to get it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> What brush do you girls use to apply the MaryLou? Â I feel like it's way too obvious when I use mine...


 Try tapping off the excess powder or swirling through some loose powder first, so it isn't as bold. I usually use a small fluffy brush and apply it to areas I want featured.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 22, 2013)

I use a fan brush to highlight my cheeks, but I tap off the excess powder.



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What brush do you girls use to apply the MaryLou?  I feel like it's way too obvious when I use mine...


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

I got Benefit's Eye Bright on Wednesday and really like it.  It's a nice, soft, non-shimmery, easy to blend highlighter.  I applied it on the inner corners of my eyes, lower waterline, and on my brow bone.  It looked nice and natural and stayed on all day.


----------



## tracysaddiction (Mar 27, 2013)

I use a small stippling brush with mine. I just touch the product very lightly (half a swirl), tap off the excess, and gently tap my cheeks, etc. with the brush. That's the great thing about Mary Lou-a tiny little dab will definitely do the trick. I love that girl!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

